# does it ever bother you when...



## alysia (Apr 27, 2006)

someone else uses your makeup? I'm staying at my sisters for a few days and she keeps using my stuff... and it gets on my nerves because I look at her collection and it's all gunky, and gross. She uses waaay to much, and of my LE stuff too! It drives me up a wall. Anyone else get twitchy and just wanna rip your makeup out of their hands?


----------



## kanjoos86 (Apr 27, 2006)

err not really


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2006)

yes. yes I do.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 27, 2006)

i don't share my make up, simple as that.

i just tell people, i spend my a lot of my money on this stuff and i'm sorry, i don't like to share. i don't think they trip, they understand when you put it like that.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 27, 2006)

ahh i dont
when id once bought moistureblend and it started gettin a dint my friend asked to borrow it and i was very reluctant as its so delicate hah well not delicate but you have to be careful
dont like eyeliner and that dont want other peoples eyes all over it lol
the whole brush thing incase they scrub away at the blush/eyeshadow whatever
second the i paid alot of money for it and its all mineeeeeeeee muahahah *evil laugh*


----------



## alysia (Apr 27, 2006)

yea, but I tried out some of her stuff (she had a few I didn't) so now she thinks she can just use everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when I mention it, she's like well you used mine...


----------



## Willa (Apr 27, 2006)

I live by myself, so nobody really touches my stuff...
But when I have friends over, I dont mind if they do, I know they will take good care of it, and if im not sure I'll tell them.

People cant read your mind, you have to tell that you don't like when they touch your stuff... especially when its expensive


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_i don't share my make up, simple as that.

i just tell people, i spend my a lot of my money on this stuff and i'm sorry, i don't like to share. i don't think they trip, they understand when you put it like that._

 
i second this.


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 27, 2006)

deleted


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

I wouldn't even have it so that people could see my makeup, let alone use it! A good friend of mine was looking at one of my gorgeous Pout lippies, and she nicked the tip of it! I was crushed, she says that happens to hers all the time, but I said I don't ever let that sort of thing happen to mine.

Ooh, blimey and once, my mum used her finger in one of my lovely Nars blushes and she got royally p o'd when I told her don't do that! She said it's not like I have germs, and I tried to explain that the natural oils in one's fingers can spoil the texture. 

Now I just make sure nothing is in reach of anyone. Ugh.


----------



## asnbrb (Apr 27, 2006)

heehee!  I have brothers, no sisters, my parents live upstairs and my girlfriends never come over because of my psycho jack russell/chihuahua.  My makeup is SAFE.

The only problem I have is when I do go somewhere and I bring "touch up" stuff (lippies, blot powder).  No one uses it unless it's an emergency of some sort (and what emergency, I can't think of one right now) and if they do, I sanitize or chuck it (i.e. the blot powder pad, sanitize lipsticks).


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 27, 2006)

my sister has more than me and i hate when ppl uses my shit but if i use it on them its ok

i hate to see some of my friends being so harsh with their e/s and stuff so would never let them use min ehahaha

but i never use e/l or mascara or lip junk thats mine on anyone else


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 27, 2006)

Not many of my friends/family use makeup so it's not too big of a problem, but if they did, they'd know I'm too MAC crazy for them to fiddle with my items without respect! 

As for your sister, maybe you can ask her to tone down her usage, esp of the LE stuff?  So it's not like your restricting her from trying out stuff, but to be more watchful of how she's using them.  What works for me is 'fessing it's b/c I'm a MAC freak so I hold them really close to me and want to get as much mileage out of them as I can.  I end up w/ a bit of a look or an eyeroll, but c'mon ppl, it's my stuff and not yours so I get to say how you get to use it!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't let people use my make-up.... ever. It's unhygenic and i don't think most people understand how much highend make-up costs! 

A friend of mine once started rummaging through my traincase and i had to bite my tongue so hard!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't like it when someone test my e/s, blushes & powders w/their finger or uses my lipgloss applicator directly on their lips (they have to use a Q-tip or squeeze it unto their finger). I enjoy putting my makeup on others, but don't like it if they take the liberty of going through my stuff w/o asking me first.



			
				kissmypinkstar said:
			
		

> I don't let people use my make-up.... ever. It's unhygenic and i don't think most people understand how much highend make-up costs!
> 
> I agree w/her on people not understanding the price (or that its a LE item), most of the people I know wear drug store brand only (not that there is anything wrong w/that), so they manhandle your things like you can just go and buy another tomorrow.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 27, 2006)

Ohhhhh honey I know how you feel! ALL my family and friends know to ALWAYS ask to use my makeup and I always watch them while they use it and make sure they hand it back to me. Ever since some little bitch stole my dolly mix blush that I let her use..never again will I let someone use my makeup that I don't trust very well!


----------



## m00nl1ght (Apr 27, 2006)

yesss it really bothers me when someone uses my make up *grrr*... i have one sis and last time she used to always use my make up and i told her off (arent I a good sis??!! LOL).. but since i get addicted to MAC now, i give her all of my other brand so she can use it for her own makeup while i use my beloved MAC collection (which she's not allowed to touch) ^0^


----------



## alysia (Apr 27, 2006)

I've told her that she doesn't need that much, and yelled at her when I noticed that theres loose powder (from her using to much) I FREAKED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well, it was only my sump. olive


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 27, 2006)

my mom is the only person who could rummage through my traincase and i wouldn't trip about it at all, but luckily when she's visiting she never goes through my stuff without asking first.

i kind of feel like a bastard about this but i had a friend stay with me overnight on short notice once. i locked all of my mac stuff away and just left the d/s makeup in the drawers in case she asked to use anything, which she eventually did the next morning. i was driving her right home anyway, but whatever. i didn't really trip about that but she did ask to use my eyeliner and mascara. i gave her a throwaway eyeliner to use so she wouldn't get offended but i tried to explain to her about the bacteria and stuff and i didn't have an extra mascara to give to her so i basically said, no you can't use my mascara. she was wayy weirded out by it too and in my head i was like, "i can't believe she had the audacity to ask to borrow my MASCARA." it's like if she'd asked to borrow my underwear or something. lol.


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 27, 2006)

I dont mind generally but 

My one friend seems really heavy handed with the brush and pushes really hard....so when she uses my blush or MSF's she gets loose powder from it everywhere!!

but I DO hate it when ur in a nighclubs toilets and a complete stranger asks to use your eyeliner or lipgloss its disgusting... and how could u even ask somebody that??


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 27, 2006)

I would probably flip out if somebody used my makeup without asking.  If I'm putting makeup on another person, I make sure that all of my products are sanitized...but if you just used it?  Just out of nowhere?  Blah, gross. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I spent way too much money on my stuff to let somebody mess it up.  If you're a trusted friend, whatever, I'd let you even use my lipstick without a lip brush (although I'd wipe it off before using it again, haha).  But I don't think I would ever just lend my stuff to another person to use.  I'd probably want to apply it on them myself.


----------



## Stephy (Apr 27, 2006)

This is when I'm thankful it's just me and my husband. I doubt he uses it... lol. I don't think I would be to keen on the idea of sharing my make up. It's just that I paid money and have scertain ways of using and caring for it.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 28, 2006)

i don't mind as long as i have given permission, and, not to sound selfish, but there are some things i won't let friends use. its not that i'd turn them down if they asked, i just consciously don't put myself in that position. my jewel palette, or rare mac shadows, or MSFs and rare pigments never leave my train case, and rarely, if ever, do i have friends around my train case.

if i take makeup somewhere to get ready or touch up, its stuff from the permanent line or non-valuable LE stuff that i don't particularly care about or use. in which case, if they ask to use it, no problem, for the most part. it would piss me off if they just helped themselves to my makeup though, but thats a common courtesy issue, thats not makeup specific.


----------



## user3 (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't let anyone touch my stuff unless  I am standing right there.

I don't live with any females so it's not a huge problem for me.
My friends know how protective I am so if they want to see a color they know I will be watching them like a hawk.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 28, 2006)

LOL Oh this thread... I am amazed I haven't seen one like this before. 

I can totally relate. My sister comes over and although I don't really mind if she uses my makeup (she is anal and obssessive like me), it irks me when she puts stuff in her case, accidentally. Or my brushes in her makeup bag?? Ah! Theyre my brushes!

Since my sis and I are super close, it's OK. But if someone else asked me, I would not be happy. I am weird, I dunno. Like the rest of you, it's like an investment.  A lot of people don't get that it's like your biggest expensive hobby and how would they feel if you went and meddled in their expensive whatever...!

YEAH!


----------



## lara (Apr 28, 2006)

My personal use products are just that - for personal use.

My working kit, however, I'm a little more lax with. As long as I'm dispensing products that need to be dispensed, keeping an eye on hygiene and ensuring that certain items (like mascaras, fluid eye products, etc) aren't available, they can play around to their hearts content. Makeup is for playing with, after all.


----------



## bebs (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a ton of pigments I really dont mind my friends taking and putting some in a sample jar and then trying it out and playing with it.. same with lipglass if they use a toss away brush in it, I will sit and watch them, I used to live just with my husband only thing I ever saw him use was my tlc... and that didnt really bug me to much cause well its my husband 

things like eyeliner or mascara I wouldnt use again if somebody touched them. 
I personally even with my own smuge pot will take a piece out and use it from that because I'm weird like that.


----------



## alysia (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm super glad I'm not the only anal one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my sister was like 'your so overprotective, it's just makeup!' and she buys MAC too! crazyness.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 28, 2006)

I mostly just don't want people sticking their fingers in my makeup or spilling anything, and my friends know how anal I am so they respect my obsession and will just look at the little pots, and if they want to see how something looks on, they ask me to swatch it on myself.  Only one of my friends has a makeup obsession, and she is very respectful of me being overprotective with my collection.  As long as no one spills a pigment or starts covering themselves in lipgloss, I'm pretty cool with them looking.  Besides, sometimes they see something they like, and ask me to do a mini makeover or something, and there's nothing I like more than sharing the MAC love!


----------



## Jaim (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't share. I hate cooties. Haha.


----------



## stevoulina (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't mind girlfriends using my makeup,but I demand that they let me know first!Actually,they know that I'm obsessed about my makeup and that I always want it to be neat and perfectly clean,so they're careful when they use my makeup without me telling them anything!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 28, 2006)

it doesnt bother me if its my mom, cousins or closest friends but anyone else, STAY OUT! i hate when i pull something out of my bag and someone's like "can i use some?" just because it's mac. and i'm like, uh, no!


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 28, 2006)

It is only makeup after all. Its not gonna stay pretty and proper its whole time. I dont get it.. I would be happy for someone using my makeup, It means I have something that Interests them and I usually like to see what different colors look like on people. Its Mac, its not Gold.


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 28, 2006)

It bothers me too when people start pawing through my makeup collection. Gah, this one time a friend starting going through my pigments and grabbed one and started opening it...sideways. So close to spilling everywhere. She just said "oh, right, I forgot that theres no lid underneath". I just about had a fit. 
Sometimes a friend will see me applying a lustreglass and ask to use it, and it really pains me, but I feel like they'll think I'm being snobby if I tell them no. Now I make sure I re-apply in private. I keep cheap lipgloss on hand if anyone asks to borrow anything now.
However, I am happy to apply certain products on my friends if they ask-no problem there. I just like to do it myself, instead of having others play with my MAC.


----------



## Ada (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha... I was the kid who never wanted to let anyone use her crayons because they would "mess them up"-- press too hard and dull the point, hold them too tight and break them, etc. My makeup love comes from the same place as my childhood crayon/marker love-- "look at all the pretty colors all lined up together like a rainbow, I'm going to make something pretty and colorful with them!" And I guard my makeup collection the same way I watched over my crayons hwen I was 7. I know, and I knew then, that it is selfish... but I allow myself that fault. Nobody gets to use my makeup-- although I'm happy to put it on people, and so far there's been no problems. Most of my friends/family are not into makeup very much at all, so while they're fascinated by my collection, they're happy to let me put stuff on them since they don't really know how.


----------



## sunsational (Apr 28, 2006)

i dont let anyone touch my makeup or hair stuff cos i have tons of that. my mom thinks because i have 100 conditioner that will last me for 10 years, she can use them everyday and use loads of it too and for the wrong uses. that really pisses me off and sometimes, i have to lock them up in a box cos she wont buy hers. and she laughs at me when i buy more


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 28, 2006)

i dont really mind as long as i know theyre clean and careful.

my friend came over and borrowed this quad from hard candy, it had white, grey, silver, and black w glitter. first of all, she used the sponge aplicator (i never use those, just brushes) and she ended up scrubbing the black and it got all over the rest of the colors. i nearly drop kicked her. on another day i saw HER makeup collection and sure enough, her collection looked like crap. kinda explains things.

on another day my mom saw my pigment jars and opened up my violet pigment jar and spilled half of it on the carpet. you can imagine how hysterical i was. thank god its not le.


----------



## dearstars (Apr 29, 2006)

This thread cracked me up. I've had makeup stolen before, so I think it'd be hard having people around it touching it. When I got married, I had a purse of touch up makeup that I asked a friend to watch for me that day...she stole it! Every time I asked her for it back, she ignored me.


----------



## scentofevil (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, that irritates me.  NO ONE touches my makeup OR my brushes OR my tools (curler/tweezer, etc.) unless they ask me very nicely first and i am in a good mood.  even then, i much much much prefer to use my makeup on them rather than they put it on themselves.  

....unless they're more skilled than i am.  in which case their collection prolly puts mine to SHAME, and they wouldn't need to borrow anyway


----------



## sunsational (Apr 29, 2006)

my former best friend stole my perfume just because i had 2. i had 2 because it was my favorite. she begged me for it and when i refused, she took it without me knowing. thats one of the reasons why she's my "former" best friend.


----------



## aziza (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dearstars* 
_This thread cracked me up. I've had makeup stolen before, so I think it'd be hard having people around it touching it.* When I got married, I had a purse of touch up makeup that I asked a friend to watch for me that day...she stole it! Every time I asked her for it back, she ignored me*._

 
That is so trifling! I love my little collection of makeup and the only people I usually let touch it are my close friends. Now let me tell ya'll what pissed me off the other day...I'm in a dance group and we just recently had our Spring Showcase. A lot of folks wanted me to do their makeup so I brought my itty-bitty kit thinking that I would have enough time.  Turns out that we didn't have enough time and everyone started grabbing my stuff...I swear I almost broke a few hands that day. And I'm missing an eyeliner pencil
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't like people mess around with my makeup unless they ask for permission and I'm there watching over... and moreover I'm such a hygienic freak.


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 29, 2006)

deleted


----------



## MAC addict (Apr 29, 2006)

I will never share my makeup with anybody...I also know that makeup items should never be shared...


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 29, 2006)

Theres ONE person that I trust enough to let play with anything in my make up collection and that is My best friend, shes more of an OCD neat freak than I am lol...


I once let my cousin (whom I love dearly) use some of my shadows one night when we were going watch Pauly Shore do stand up and I watched her SCRAPE my shadows, I wanted to cry, thank god there regular shadows.

My fiancee also is a clutz and knocked over one of my palletes and broke about 3 shadows but he replaced them so I couldnt be mad lol, he was SO SCARED to come tell me what he had done lol.


----------



## Brianne (Apr 29, 2006)

As long as they ask and don't use my mascara, I don't mind.  When I was living at home my mom would use stuff of mine and it didn't bother me.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

i used to forget my makeup bag with friends, and when i got it back stuff was used and mysteriously missing... it really irks me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it is gold to me. LOL! it takes a lot of money and patience to build a great MAC collection and people using it and snatchin it isn't acceptable!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Apr 30, 2006)

When my sister was living here it would bother me not so much because i didn't want to share, but because she's so careless with her stuff! Or sometimes she'd accidently mix my makeup with hers in her makeup bag, and it's just like.. ! I hated having to go looking for my stuff. 

But still, she's my sister so it was never that much of a big deal, I dont know how i'd feel about someone else though.


----------



## exodus (Apr 30, 2006)

Once my brother's girlfriend asked to use some of my pigments. Now, I only pick up a little pigment stuck to the plastic cover thing underneath the lid (that's before I smartened up and transferred them to little sample jars), so somehow I imagined that's how she planned to use it too. SO dumb to assume, I know, but I guess it was a subconscious thing. I was in my room and she was in the bathroom applying her makeup so I wasn't watching what she was doing (second dumb thing to do). Needless to say the absolute worst happened and she dropped my entire, almost brand new, Coco pigment jar onto the bathroom floor. I heard the sound of plastic hitting the tile and my heart just stopped. Luckily back then D'Bohemia had just been released so I went to the store and picked up another jar *phew*

Now NOONE sees, let alone touch, my collection. Ever. I'm far too traumatised.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_It is only makeup after all. Its not gonna stay pretty and proper its whole time. I dont get it.. I would be happy for someone using my makeup, It means I have something that Interests them and I usually like to see what different colors look like on people. Its *Mac, its not Gold.*_

 
*But don't you see.....MAC IS Gold to us!!! :!: *


----------



## calliestar (Apr 30, 2006)

Honestly, I know what you mean, because I am a total germaphobe.  There are only 3 people that I would probably let touch my makeup and they are 1) my older sister Christy  2) my friend Alex who is like a sister and 3) my little cousin, Caitlin.  And the only reason those 3 are priveleged is because I know that the first two know how to handle makeup properly and would never use dirty brushes/applicators/hands with makeup, much less someone else's.


----------



## modernclassics (May 2, 2006)

I'm completely obsessive about my makeup and absolutely hate it when people go though my makeup bag and randomly apply stuff. It goes beyond makeup though...I hate it when people go through any of my stuff without permission period.

The way I see it, if it's cheapie stuff then go ahead but no I don't want you to go through my highend stuff because it's expensive! I don't think it's anything to be ashamed of.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 3, 2006)

I don't mind my two best friends using my MU,.. they understand my obsession and the cost and will treat it with care,.. they know they are to sanitize the brushes and use my disposable mascara wands and lippie brushes (I use these also) and not double dip,.. anybody else,.. I will offer to do a "make over on them" if I know them well enough. I would never share stuff in the bathroom at the club though,..or with anyone I didnt trust to observe my rules,..


----------



## unicorns (May 3, 2006)

I don't mind when my makeup savvy friends use it, it's just the few who know nothing. They're just like "OMG MAKEUP" and rub it on themselves. I'm like, "Ehhh, that costs money, guys..."


----------



## ostentatious (May 14, 2006)

I have two sisters. One ruined my Stila re:Orient palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I try to keep my makeup in my room instead of the bathroom where it is more accessable to them, but I often see them darting in and out of my bedroom when they're getting ready.


----------



## llucidity (May 14, 2006)

Yes it does bother me a lot if they swipe my powders with their fingers. I mean look at the testers at the counters! Do I want my makeup to look like that? No way.

Once I was getting ready for prom at my best friend's house and her mom was helping her do her makeup, conveniently took the lippie I was just using and slathered it all over my bestie's lips. She didn't even use a Q tip or lip brush. I could only watch in horror. I guess I was in too much shock to dump it away. It's still in the bottom of my makeup stash.


----------



## prsfynestmami (May 14, 2006)

I am extremely possessive about my makeup.  When you spend as much as I have you tend to be a little selfish with it.  But the main reason why I don't let anyone use my makeup is because I want it to stay clean and new.  I've got friends who trash their makeup like it's nothing.  And I'm not talking about drug store brands here... I got in my friends car a few weeks ago and she had an MSF on the floor of her car.. the case was broken and it looked all gross.  If she doesn't have respect for her own things, why should she respect mine?


----------



## ostentatious (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_If she doesn't have respect for her own things, why should she respect mine?_

 
I totally agree. (I love your signature by the way)

I'm lucky in some respects. I have mostly guy friends who have no interest in makeup whatsoever.


----------



## litlaur (May 15, 2006)

I don't live with any other females either, but I have a traincase with a lock for when I travel.

My niece absolutely loves makeup. I don't mind putting it on her, but I don't want her going in to my makeup without asking, and now she HAS to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I pick out the stuff that I'm willing to use on her. I keep certain items (MSFs, Coco Beach, Lucky Green) in the traincase because I know she'll want to use whatever she sees.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 15, 2006)

I'm 50/50. There are certain things that are absolute no no's, like eyeliner and mascara. I don't mind sharing eyeshadow as long as they use a clean brush and lipgloss and blush is okay too. Foundation as long as they use a disposabul sponge and so forth.
They cannot by any means borrow anything of mine. But I don't mind doing other peoples makeup and using all my stuff. I do my Mom and lil' sis when I visit them. But I make sure they have a clean face and clean hands first before we get started


----------



## ette (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_It is only makeup after all. Its not gonna stay pretty and proper its whole time. I dont get it.. I would be happy for someone using my makeup, It means I have something that Interests them and I usually like to see what different colors look like on people. Its Mac, its not Gold._

 
I agree. 
But usually, since I'm one of the few of my friends that are really into makeup, they ask me to do it for them. I love it, and I always feel like maybe they'll get into it to. But if they are all over it and have no idea what they are doing (the other day I come back from the bathroom and she is putting BRONZER from her lashline to her brows) it is like, uh? I am anal about the positions of everything, so as long as they put everything where it belongs, its fine. Spreading the wealth LOL, I'd love to be able to teach them one or two things. Sometimes they invite me to do their makeup before an event and I love that too. Its fun! haha.
Otherwise, my mom is allowed to go into my room and use all my stuff while I'm out. Shes my mom! LOL. But a lot of my stuff is colors she would never use, so she sticks to certain things. I end up giving her things that end up too dark on me. Its a trade off, she loves me, I love her back and let her use my m/u. LOL.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (May 19, 2006)

Omg i get soo angry when people get my makeup, with out asking!!!its like are your braindead or something!!!like get your own...sucker!!! I sometimes let my mom use my make up but not usually becuase she doesnt even use it alot so its like whatever...my sister only uses it when shes gonna go out...but she has her own so i just put it on her face...and sometimes use some of my own on her..only sometimes!!lol...but one thing that i really hate is when people start touching my brushes!!!omg i get so mad!!!They play around with the bristles as if they were a toy or something!! I always have to wash them after someone touches the brsitles and no one uses them w/out my supervision!!!lol!!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 19, 2006)

With me I hate it when ppl. go into my things and use them without asking me or me knowing what they used. If they ask to use it I give a little instructions first and I either hand them a clean brush or a disposable wand. But I never borrow it away for more than like 5 or 10 minutes. I mean they pretty much have to apply it on the spot to get to use it lol. Its not because I am stingy w. my MU because I would apply it on them in a heartbeat and its not because Im a germaphobe I just like things the way I like them and on my vanity everything has a place and I know where it is when I need it. Its just really because this is my thing its my passion and I will share it but just dont invade it and destroy it please! 

Thats how I feel about that lol


----------



## kalice (Dec 9, 2006)

I have this particular thing where I only dent one part of anything solid; I only swatch my eyeshadow in a corner, blush only on one side, cream concealor-again only one corner, and all my lipsticks have the exact shape of my lips. I hate it when people ignore that and smear the whole thing, ruining the previously untouched parts.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm only icky about lip stuff and mascara or eyeliner, I usually sanitize pencils, everything else can be used by my friends, except if it's Chanel, don't ask...


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysia* 

 
_yea, but I tried out some of her stuff (she had a few I didn't) so now she thinks she can just use everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and when I mention it, she's like well you used mine..._

 
ugh.  it's a catch-22.  that sucks!  i'd just tell her she's seriously over-doing the 'payback' thing.  just because you used her stuff (respectfully and in small amounts) once doesn't mean she has full reign over your makeup collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

yeah, it bothers me a bit.  Just because they don't really understand how much I put into it ($$-wise and caretaking lol i sound anal).  I used to have that problem when I had a lot of female friends back in school (I don't anymore, and the ones that I do have don't wear much makeup, if any)  lmao I have much more trouble with my gay guy friends getting into my makeup.

if someone comes over and wants to play with it, though, I usually steer them in the direction of my cheap stuff (stuff i plan on swapping or don't care if it gets damaged) OR I'll do something like make them a pigment sample so they can take it home and aren't digging into my jar.

the only time anybody besides me really uses it anymore is when i'm doing makeup on somebody else and i've dipped into my own personal stash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then of course I don't mind b/c I'm the one who decides how it's used!


----------



## Ella_ (Dec 10, 2006)

No one uses my makeup unless Im applying it - not even my fiance who loves wearing eyeliners. Mum can use my eyeshadows because Ive really impressed on her the hygene thing
At $30 an eyeshadow I cant afford to let anyone use my stuff and get germs all over it. I have a very poor immune system and have ended up with serious infections from people smearing their grubby fingers in my eye products without me knowing. So on the very rare occasion someone gets into my stash and I find out about it I have to  toss whatever they were using, its just not worth me getting all sick over.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm lucky I don't have any sisters that use my MU or wear my clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My friends aren't as into makeup as I am so I don't have a problem with them generally. But I rather they ask me instead of just barge in and take things, because I would totally offer to do their makeup for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Besides, this way I can make sure everything is sterilized properly. Also, if they liked my pigments I have no problems giving them sample jars (just don't mix your stuff with mine). 

I admit I'm a germaphobe. For example I HATE it when someone asks to use my lip balms. I actually throw it out once someone else uses it. I know I sound like a nut but you can get cold sores from this kind of contact. Also, I will never share mascara or eye liners. I know people who's had pink eye/eye infections and that's not fun to catch either.


----------



## little teaser (Dec 19, 2006)

i dont like that either.. i once had this friend that came over and she went in my room and pulled all my makeup out and was playing with it when i walk in on her she had my chanel lipstick that comes in a lil case with mirrior and lip brush, she used her fingers instead of the brush and made dents in it i was sooo upset but tried to be nice and told her to please ask befor you use my things.. well a couple days later we were in the car she pulls out MY chanel lipstick and use her fingers to put it on her cheeks im like wtf. so i ask her why is it in your possesion she said im borrowing it/ with out asking sounds like stealing so i gave her the lippie and she is no longer my friend


----------

